# Moving my son from Year 12 British education system to the American system



## ANF (Jun 13, 2021)

Dear All, 

I'm discussing a potential move with my company to Atlanta. My son just finished year 11 in a British curriculum school. He will be moving with us to Atlanta. I was wondering how difficult it is from an education perspective to move him out of the British system to the American system. 

Thanks,
ANF


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

What age is your son? What is year 12 in British schools? The year they do GCSE's or A levels?


----------



## ANF (Jun 13, 2021)

Thank you for your response. He is 16 now turning 17 in November of this year. Year 12 in British is equivalent to grade 11 in the American system. So basically, in British you go up to year 13. In American, I was told you go up to grade 12 which is the last year at High school.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ANF said:


> Thank you for your response. He is 16 now turning 17 in November of this year. Year 12 in British is equivalent to grade 11 in the American system. So basically, in British you go up to year 13. In American, I was told you go up to grade 12 which is the last year at High school.



So if you stayed in the UK he would be doing his GCSE's next year in Grade 12, then A Levels in Grade 13?


----------



## ANF (Jun 13, 2021)

Crawford said:


> So if you stayed in the UK he would be doing his GCSE's next year in Grade 12, then A Levels in Grade 13?





Crawford said:


> So if you stayed in the UK he would be doing his GCSE's next year in Grade 12, then A Levels in Grade 13?





Crawford said:


> So if you stayed in the UK he would be doing his GCSE's next year in Grade 12, then A Levels in Grade 13?


He finished his IGCSE and the next couple of years he will be doing his A levels


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Crawford said:


> So if you stayed in the UK he would be doing his GCSE's next year in Grade 12, then A Levels in Grade 13?


GCSE's are done in 10th grade (or 11th in Scotland) A-Levels in grade 13, although I remember some schools that had a 12 year structure.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

ANF said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'm discussing a potential move with my company to Atlanta. My son just finished year 11 in a British curriculum school. He will be moving with us to Atlanta. I was wondering how difficult it is from an education perspective to move him out of the British system to the American system.
> 
> ...


I went to school and have done my high school graduation in the USA. Compared to the German schools I went to before and the British schools my daughters went to, I found American high school very easy.

My school was a private school and apparently a lot harder with a lot stricter grading than public schools (I was told) and I went from good average in Germany to top ten in my year, even though I was struggling with the language the first two months or so.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

The US system does not have A levels as you probably know. The education system to enter University appears to be based on overall school work, doing exams for graduation and then taking ACT tests:
*ACT test*_ scores are accepted by all four-year *US colleges* and *universities*, including highly selective institutions. The *ACT* is not an aptitude or an IQ *test*. Questions are directly related to what students have learned in high *school* courses. _

University degrees are obtained after 4 years, not 3 as in the UK.

Suppose all depends on a) how long you intend to stay in the US, whether son wants to go to university in the US - if he wants to attend a UK Univ then he would need to remain in the UK.
Other people have asked this question, so suggest you do a search of the forum.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

I put in a search 'British children US education system' and it brought up numerous questions from parents moving to the US


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Crawford said:


> The US system does not have A levels as you probably know. The education system to enter University appears to be based on overall school work, doing exams for graduation and then taking ACT tests:
> *ACT test*_ scores are accepted by all four-year *US colleges* and *universities*, including highly selective institutions. The *ACT* is not an aptitude or an IQ *test*. Questions are directly related to what students have learned in high *school* courses. _
> 
> University degrees are obtained after 4 years, not 3 as in the UK.
> ...


I understand that OP is not currently in the UK but the son attends a school that uses a British curriculum.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ALKB said:


> I understand that OP is not currently in the UK but the son attends a school that uses a British curriculum.



Re-read the first post - think you are correct. In which case my answers are probably moot


----------



## Yousaftamor (Jun 15, 2021)

sir can you guide me i also want to move in america. But don't know the procedure.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Outside of family based migration and the diversity lottery, if you are wanting to move to the US to work then this is a good place to start..









Working in the United States


Many noncitizens want to come to the United States to work. This page provides a summary of employment-based nonimmigrant and immigrant visa classifications and other categories of noncitizens who



www.uscis.gov


----------

